

NewsFireRSS is now free for OS X users - Alex3917
http://newsfirerss.com/

======
silencio
With netnewswire available for free (with a lot more features, I might add),
this was only inevitable.

Now, if only DW will rethink his stance on xtorrent being shareware given that
many other bittorrent clients are vastly better and also free (rtorrent,
utorrent, azureus, transmission, ...). Maybe some people are into paying for
shiny interfaces but I don't see how he can be that profitable selling things
where there are better and free alternatives.

Plus, while he might be some UI genius, his customer support skills are
unimaginably awful.

~~~
bouncingsoul
Personally, I don't care to support Watanabe at all after the Inquisitor
thing.

